# Ottawa Open 2015 Competition?



## samuelqwe (Jun 6, 2015)

Before I start, if this thread is in the wrong category, I apologise.



Nicholas Sales and I are thinking of holding a competition in Ottawa and are looking for some help, to get equipment and stuff. It could take place between the days of early September. Still finalizing details.

If you live in Ottawa (or not) and would like to help feel free to reply and help make this competition a reality!
We're not sure if this will be an official or unofficial competition but, it would be pretty cool, if it was official.


Planned Location: Minto Recreational Complex
Planned Date: Labour Day Weekend (Probably the 6th)
Events Planned: 2 to 4 + 3-OH + 3BLD + Skewb + Pyraminx (Same as NCR except no Megaminx)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok. I have no experience organizing or anything, but I am interested. Suggestion for date: mid-july. PM me. I can provide 1 stackmat. Lets make it official! Location: not rockland plz. Somewhere in the middle of the city.


----------



## Adam Stubbs (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello. I am Nicks best friend at school and me and him have been contacting each other for the past few days. We live in Nepean. Skype name: PGMan2014. 

Thanks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

Adam Stubbs said:


> Hello. I am Nicks best friend at school and me and him have been contacting each other for the past few days. We live in Nepean. Skype name: PGMan2014.
> 
> Thanks.



Oh nepean is close. Lets host it there!


----------



## Adam Stubbs (Jun 7, 2015)

What cubes do you guys solve? If it goes through, we are for sure, 2x2, 3x3, skewb, pyraminx, 3x3 OH, (I wont attend). Possibly megaminx. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Adam Stubbs (Jun 7, 2015)

Also note that I suck at solving. Espically 3x3 and skewb.. Pyraminx and 2x2 im pretty good at.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

Adam Stubbs said:


> What cubes do you guys solve? If it goes through, we are for sure, 2x2, 3x3, skewb, pyraminx, 3x3 OH, (I wont attend). Possibly megaminx. Any other suggestions?





Adam Stubbs said:


> Also note that I suck at solving. Espically 3x3 and skewb.. Pyraminx and 2x2 im pretty good at.



2, 3, skweb, pyra, OH, maybe 4. It's k if ur not fast.


----------



## samuelqwe (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't care about the location but, it has to be close. What you guys are suggesting seems good.

Puzzles I can solve: 2-6 + Skewb + Pyraminx + Megaminx + Square-1 + 3-OH


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok so basically so far, we have nothing. No venue (most important thing). Let's come up with one first. Anyone have an existing cube club at their school other than Antoine? I am planning to start one at my school, but theres only a week left of school so the soonest I could host a comp at my school is late october. I will try to do that, but lets try to figure something out for the summer.


----------



## Adam Stubbs (Jun 7, 2015)

^ I agree, I can't seem to contact canadiancubing.com


----------



## samuelqwe (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes, a venue is very important. We have all the events planned out though.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 7, 2015)

Adam Stubbs said:


> ^ I agree, I can't seem to contact canadiancubing.com



Terrible idea! They wont care unless we have a venue and a date. Venue first plz.


----------



## samuelqwe (Jun 7, 2015)

We actually have the venue, date and events already planned out. Feel free to give other suggestions though for another location.


----------



## samuelqwe (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll post the info tommorow and edit this post probably.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 9, 2015)

IMO you should have contacted Dave before making this thread. It's very likely that the timing won't work out, seeing as we just had the Canadian Open which was a lot of work to organize and run. It's hard to know how to help organize a competition without having any experience, but this is generally not the way to go about it.

Anyway, if there is an official competition in Ottawa this year, I would most likely come and help out.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 9, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> IMO you should have contacted Dave before making this thread. It's very likely that the timing won't work out, seeing as we just had the Canadian Open which was a lot of work to organize and run. It's hard to know how to help organize a competition without having any experience, but this is generally not the way to go about it.
> 
> Anyway, if there is an official competition in Ottawa this year, I would most likely come and help out.



Thanks for the advice and for volunteering. We now realized that even july is too early, so now we are discussing late august and early spetember, specifically the labour day weekend.


----------



## samuelqwe (Jun 9, 2015)

Sa967St said:


> IMO you should have contacted Dave before making this thread. It's very likely that the timing won't work out, seeing as we just had the Canadian Open which was a lot of work to organize and run. It's hard to know how to help organize a competition without having any experience, but this is generally not the way to go about it.
> 
> Anyway, if there is an official competition in Ottawa this year, I would most likely come and help out.



We're still discussing about it, and we contacted Dave actually. We were thinking of a date in September, like labour day or something.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 9, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> We're still discussing about it, and we contacted Dave actually. We were thinking of a date in September, like labour day or something.



Dave was trolling me and is busy. We have picked a later date to accommodate for this.


----------



## rock1t (Jun 9, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> We actually have the venue, date and events already planned out. Feel free to give other suggestions though for another location.



Where is the venue?


----------



## samuelqwe (Jun 9, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Where is the venue?



Most likely Minto Recreational Complex.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 9, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Where is the venue?



Lol Quoc be like: "Where's my ******* Montreal comp???"


----------



## CubesForDayzzz (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello Puzzledsam! My group of Ottawa Cubers (@ottawacubes on instagram) and i would be happy to help organize the comp. Just message me.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 13, 2015)

CubesForDayzzz said:


> Hello Puzzledsam! My group of Ottawa Cubers (@ottawacubes on instagram) and i would be happy to help organize the comp. Just message me.



eyy ur the real MVP! dont yall just love this guy!


----------



## Catchycuber (Sep 16, 2015)

If a potential Ottawa comp ever does happen, I'll attend plus I could help out and stuff.
Please include Skoob .


----------

